# Je quitte Apple, le coeur serré



## Ashram_ (20 Janvier 2019)

*(désolé pour le message en 50 parties, la limite des 5000 caractères...)*

Oui, le sujet a sans doute été vu et revu, mais j'avais besoin de l'exprimer, car il ne s'agit pas de haine ou de provocation, mais simplement d'incompréhension, de lassitude.

Pourquoi ici? Sans doute parce que les fans Apple, comme moi, sont peut-être paradoxalement les plus à même de me comprendre, à défaut de m'approuver.

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai commencé à utiliser Apple en desktop en 1999, parce que c'était mon poste de travail au taf et que je n'avais pas le choix. Et honnêtement je n'aimais pas ça. J'étais perdu, moi qui avait été biberonné au sein de Windows depuis toujours. La souris à un clic, sérieux? L'interface épurée à l'extrême, simple, simpliste? C'était MacOS 9 de mémoire (enfin en revoyant des screenshots).

Côté téléphonie, je suis passé par les Motorola Razr, les Nokia 3310 et autre parcours classique.

C'est à la sortie de l'iPhone que j'ai eu la révélation. Certes il était très limité (pas de MMS, pas de 3G, sérieux?) mais il m'avait fait forte impression lors de la démo d'un collègue. Il enterrait facilement mon Samsung Player Pixon (je m'en souviens comme si c'était hier) qui était une géniale imitation d'APN avec ses covers du dos en métal, mais était encore au tactile résistif au stylet.

Et le tactile de l'iPhone changeait tout.


----------



## Ashram_ (20 Janvier 2019)

Alors je suis passé à l'iPhone avec le 3G, et à la fin de l'exclu Orange.

Certes, je commençais déjà à entrevoir la vache à lait que j'allais être, car il fallait systématiquement des forfaits spéciaux. Genre la télé sur iPhone, c'était pas pareil que la télé sur les autres portables, et ça nécessitait bien une option supplémentaire à 10€ par mois.

Mais peu m'importais, ils avaient mis une prise jack, me sortant enfin de cet enfer des prises propriétaires qui m'empêchaient par ailleurs de recharger tout en écoutant de la musique.

J'étais tellement satisfait d'Apple que je switchais également vers le Mac. Ce n'était pas compliqué. Windows 7 n'était pas encore là et Windows était plutôt plantogène et pas sexy à cette époque, il faut le reconnaître.

Avec mon Snow Leopard j'étais aux anges. Le trackpad était incroyable, l'OS fluide, réactif, simple, et Time Machine reste le truc le plus incroyable que j'ai jamais vu en informatique. C'est con pourtant comme système, mais tellement indispensable quand, comme moi, changer de machine était synonyme de prendre une journée de congé pour tout réinstaller avant.

Cette période était formidable. Je n'étais pas en admiration suprême devant Steve Jobs (car il avait aussi quelques blocages assez dogmatiques et difficilement compréhensibles), mais il fallait bien reconnaître qu'il savait où il allait et faisait marcher son entreprise sur l'eau. Il y avait Apple, et derrière, loin derrière, tous les autres.

J'avoue avoir fait une infidélité à l'iPhone à l'époque, sans doute un signe avant coureur.

J'avais justement été énervé par la rigidité de Steve par rapport aux tailles d'écran et aux notifications.

Les notifications je trouvais ça génial et je n'en pouvais plus de leur absence sur iPhone. Cette vieille pastille sur l'app et la bannière qui arrive pour repartir à jamais. Non, ce n'était plus possible, de même que la taille de l'écran de mon iPhone 4.

J'ai alors pris un Galaxy, je ne sais plus lequel, le 2 je crois.

J'ai redécouvert la liberté, la liberté de mettre ma musique comme je le veux, de télécharger des fichiers et y accéder via un explorateur, la liberté d'étendre ma mémoire, etc.


----------



## Ashram_ (20 Janvier 2019)

Je vais abréger ce passage, mais je suis revenu à l'iPhone avec le modèle 5S. Car à l'époque on revenait toujours à l'iPhone.

L'OS avait enfin progressé, les notifications étaient là. Ca restait bien plus cher qu'Android, mais ça décotait moins, on avait des mises à jour, etc.

Ici aussi, je vais accélérer pour arriver dans le présent.

A l'heure actuelle, il me reste un Macbook Pro 2012 qui fonctionne encore très bien. Ce sera mon dernier Mac. Windows est redevenu sexy depuis le 7, j'adore le 10, j'ai un desktop qui me permet de jouer sur Steam, de choisir ma ram, ma carte graphique, l'équivalent de Time Machine existe enfin sur Windows, bref la question ne se pose même plus quand on est joueur, le Mac n'est plus une option depuis bien longtemps et l'OS me donne l'impression d'être à l'abandon.

En ce qui concerne la téléphonie, puisque c'est le but de mon message, je n'ai pas succombé aux iPhones 7,8, X, XS, XR, XSS, XRPSQ, ...

Non, mon iPhone SE me donne satisfaction depuis sa sortie. Enfin me donnait.

Il se fait vieux naturellement. A l'époque, 32 Go était le maximum si je me souviens bien, ou alors j'avais dû arbitrer mon stockage. Parce que chez Apple tu dois toujours arbitrer le stockage.

Mon SE n'est plus aussi endurant qu'avant et plus aussi réactif. Je dois sans arrêt supprimer des trucs pour pas que des messages d'erreur popent dans tous les sens. L'écran devient également trop petit pour mes vieux yeux de quarantenaire.

Naturellement, j'étais donc parti pour renouveler chez Apple. 

Les prix étant ce qu'ils sont, j'ai opté pour du reconditionné. Un iPhone 7plus 128 Go.

J'avais l'autonomie et le stockage me disais-je.

J'ai reçu mon produit mais ne m'y suis pas fait. Pourtant j'ai voulu jouer le jeu: j'ai acheté un kit main libres bluetooth pour écouter mes podcasts. Mais il fallait sans arrêt vérifier sa charge, pour ne pas me retrouver comme un con lors de mes longs trajets de RER sans plus pouvoir rien écouter.

L'expérience n'était pas bonne non plus car, pour le coup, l'écran est bien trop grand.

Enfin, l'expérience n'était pas bonne non plus car, mais ça ce n'est pas de la faute d'Apple, l'écran reconditionné n'était pas d'origine, mais en plastique, et que la réponse des touches était catastrophique.

J'ai donc utilisé mon droit de rétractation et suis dans l'attente de mes 535€.

Et là je réalise soudain que j'ai mis plus de 500€ dans un téléphone d'occasion qui ne me convient même pas. Moi qui m'étais juré que le port jack était une ligne rouge à ne pas franchir.

Plus de 500€ dans un téléphone d'occasion!


----------



## Ashram_ (20 Janvier 2019)

J'ai eu un électrochoc. J'adore Apple, mais ce n'est plus possible. Pour plein de raisons.

Je gagne pourtant correctement ma vie, et je pourrais me payer les derniers appareils sans trop de soucis.

Mais je trouve que la politique tarifaire, mais pas que, j'y reviendrai plus bas, est devenue du pur délire.

Prenons l'iPhone 7, sorti il y a plus de 2 ans, toujours vendu sans honte 530€ pour du 32Go! Même les smartphones chinois les plus minables ne proposent plus du 32 Go en 2019!

530€ c'est le prix du haut de gamme One Plus.

Je continue donc sur le site d'Apple à la recherche de mon prochain smartphone. L'iPhone 8 est celui le plus à même de me correspondre sur le plan du stockage.

685€. 685€ pour un modèle de l'année dernière. Pour 64 Go.

Et ainsi de suite, et les prix s'envolent au fur-et-à-mesure que l'on "monte en gamme".

Pour les smartphones de cette année, le prix d'entrée est de 855€. 

855€, pour un écran IPS.

Et on monte jusqu'à 1657€. Oui, Apple vend des téléphone à 1657€.

Tout cela n'a plus aucun sens pour moi.

Si encore cela se justifiait. Mais à part la célèbre cote des appareils Apple en occasion, je ne vois plus ce qui justifie ces prix alors que je le pouvais avant.

Ils ont retiré tout ce que j'aimais: le port jack, le touch ID, et leur philosophie au passage.

Le comble de la pingrerie pour moi étant d'avoir retiré les adaptateurs du package, et de ne pas avoir de chargeur costaud. Oui, on en est là chez Apple. Non seulement on marge comme des porcs, mais les dirigeants se sont dit que fournir un adaptateur jack qui coûte 50 centimes à produire était encore trop généreux pour un téléphone vendu 800€.

On voudrait me cracher au visage qu'on ne ferait pas autrement.

Puis, l'avance technologique d'Apple n'est plus ce qu'elle était. C'est même l'inverse en fait. Siri n'est nulle part, et en tant qu'assistant est à des années-lumière d'un Google ou Alexa. Elle reste devant Cortana. Ouf, l'honneur est sauf.

Qu'est-ce qui justifie encore de débourser plus du double par rapport à un autre smartphone, pour les mêmes features? Je ne vois plus.

Même au niveau de l'OS fermé, qui était pour moi gage de sécurité, je ne m'y retrouve plus. De plus en plus d'apps retirent leurs possibilités d'abonnements tant et si bien que tu es obligé de passer par un navigateur ou un autre OS.

Je peux regarder des films dans Google play movies mais pas les acheter. Je ne peux pas m'abonner sur Twitch. Netflix songe aussi à modifier cela,...

L'idée n'est pas de tirer à boulets rouges contre Apple, mais simplement dire pourquoi je ne m'y retrouve plus.

Oui, c'est leur politique tarifaire, mais surtout leur politique commerciale. Je n'ai plus l'impression d'être le client choyé et au centre de leurs préoccupations. J'ai l'impression d'être un portefeuilles sur pattes qui doit faire ce qu'on lui dit de faire sans poser de questions.

J'en ai marre de m'adapter aux produits d'Apple.


----------



## Ashram_ (20 Janvier 2019)

J'en ai marre qu'on ait décidé que si je voulais profiter d'iOS, ce serait en jetant mes casques et en acceptant le tout sans fil (qui, paradoxalement, n'a jamais autant nécessité de fils), que ce serait au prix de toujours plus de fermeture.

Je n'arrive même plus à lire la stratégie d'Apple. Avant, MacOS et iOS étaient complémentaires. Aujourd'hui j'ai l'impression que l'un sert à tuer l'autre.

Je ne sais pas où va Apple TV non plus. 

Ils vont proposer un service "à la Netflix" basé sur la pudibonderie et la censure. Le cahier des charges est clair: familial et lisse.

Oui, je ne retrouve plus cette boîte que j'ai aimé et je me suis réveillé en disant que je n'étais plus obligé de subir. J'aime le jack, j'aime avoir le choix de pouvoir agrandir ma mémoire, choisir mon design, mes accessoires, bref être à nouveau un consommateur.

Je me suis aussi rendu compte que je ne jouais pas sur mon smartphone, et que cette course à la puissance était désuète pour moi. J'écoute des podcasts, regarde des vidéos, vais (beaucoup) sur internet, écoute de la musique, etc.

Pourquoi donc continuer à mettre des sommes folles pour cela, sachant en plus que j'aime changer de smartphone assez régulièrement.

Aujourd'hui, mon seul dilemme est de choisir entre le Motorola One ou le Nokia 7.1.

Deux marques que j'ai toujours aimé. Même si elles appartiennent à présent à des consortiums chinois, elle restent des marques fortes, avec pas mal des membres de l'équipe d'origine. Et je me refuse (c'est sans doute con et un peu dégueulasse éthiquement) de faire confiance à des compagnies 100% chinoises type Xiaomi etc.

Deux smartphones milieu de gamme, mais avec un jack et une batterie importante, qui font juste ce que je leur demande, et à 250€ soit entre 2 et 6 fois moins cher qu'Apple.

De plus ils font partie du programme Android One et seront mis à jour pendant 2 ans minimum. Cela me va. Apple met ses smartphones à jour pendant 4 ans, mais dans les faits, on garde rarement son portable 4 ans. Enfin moi en tout cas.

Comme je n'aimais pas l'enfermement, j'avais toujours pris pour parti d'utiliser me compte Google sur iPhone pour mes contacts, mon agenda, etc. Donc je peux repartir comme si de rien n'était.

Je suis conscient qu'Android fait de toi un produit Google. Mais après tout, Google n'a accès qu'à ce que je veux bien lui donner, et c'est très maigre. Et j'étais finalement tout autant un produit chez Apple, le produit des actionnaires. On est toujours un produit où que l'on soit, mais je préfère reprendre le contrôle de mes besoins.

Il n'y a aucune rage et aucune décision définitive. Peut-être reviendrais-je chez Apple plus tard. Mais en l'état, Tim Cook a placé la compagnie sur une orbite qui n'est plus la mienne. C'est devenu trop inconfortable de suivre Apple dans ses choix.

Pour la première fois depuis longtemps, je retrouve de l'excitation dans le choix d'un smartphone.

Je reste sur iOS avec mon ipad 2018 que j'adore! Un jack, un touch ID, c'est con car si l'iPad permettait les appels, sms et jumelage avec l'Apple Watch, j'aurais fait de mon iPad mon iPhone. Je l'ai toujours avec moi, vraiment, il aurait pu remplacer mon iPhone!

Bref, désolé d'avoir été long, beaucoup trop long, et sans doute confus, mais je voulais absolument partager ce témoignage avec vous, sans haine, et même avec quelques regrets, car j'ai vraiment aimé Apple avant qu'elle ne devienne cette société sans âme. Ou peut-être l'a-t-elle toujours été mais que la magie empêchait de le voir.

Et si vous voulez m'aider à choisir entre le Motorola One et le Nokia 7.1 vous êtes les bienvenus aussi car c'est un choix herculéen


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Janvier 2019)

Perso, le prix du smartphone android que je prendrais si je devais me passer de l'iPhone serait à 80-90% le même 
La prise jack, je n'y reviendrais pas ... Je l'avais déjà abandonnée avant de passer à l'iPhone 
J'adore aussi la reconnaissance faciale de l'iPhone, bien plus pratique que le touch ID.
Je me demande si côté android ils se sont bien amélioré côté synchronisation smartphone/windows. C'est top de pouvoir recevoir et envoyer des messages via l'ordi.

Certaines personnes comme toi sont accro au port jack (meilleure qualité audio si l'environnement est calme) et n'ont pas besoin de toutes les fonctions apportées par l'iPhone. Je le déconseillerais d'ailleurs à mes parents 
C'est là, qu'on voit la différence entre les appareils Android et Apple : il n'y a quasi rien d'intéressant chez Apple si on cherche un smartphone à 300-500€ (du moins, de récent).

Concernant ton choix d'appareil, difficile de t'aider, les deux se ressemblent beaucoup sur les photos. A voir où se trouve le touch ID, si la place est différente l'une des deux pourras te convenir plus que l'autre.

ps: je me demande combien de temps la prise jack va rester disponible sur les smartphones ...


----------



## Ashram_ (20 Janvier 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Perso, le prix du smartphone android que je prendrais si je devais me passer de l'iPhone serait à 80-90% le même
> La prise jack, je n'y reviendrais pas ... Je l'avais déjà abandonnée avant de passer à l'iPhone
> J'adore aussi la reconnaissance faciale de l'iPhone, bien plus pratique que le touch ID.
> Je me demande si côté android ils se sont bien amélioré côté synchronisation smartphone/windows. C'est top de pouvoir recevoir et envoyer des messages via l'ordi.
> ...



Honnêtement je ne comprends pas le positionnement d'Apple.

Je sais qu'ils ne feront jamais de téléphones à 200€ et je ne leur demande pas ça car il y a quand même un certain "standing" à respecter, mais l'absence d'offre milieu de gamme est incompréhensible pour moi.

Ils font un iPhone récent à 400 balles, avec écran 4.7 pouces et jack, ils en vendent des camions, j'en suis persuadé. Et ils gagnent de l'argent dessus. après peut-être pas leur marge pharaonique, mais ils doivent comprendre que ces marges, c'est fini, surtout en l'absence de choix.

Le jack pour moi, même en mettant de côté la qualité de la musique, c'est la tranquillité. Je n'aime pas me dire que je dépends d'une batterie qui peut ne pas avoir été rechargée et me laisser tomber.

Le jack est toujours d'attaque, lui. Et si je l'oublie, n'importe quel casque peut me dépanner.

Pour moi, leur meilleur produit actuel est l'iPad 2018. J'ai payé le mien moins de 500€ pour 128Go et il fait tout très bien. C'est, pour moi, le juste prix.

C'est dommage que l'Apple Watch ne se synchronise pas avec, car je vais devoir me séparer de la mienne, que j'adore, mais qui ne me servira plus à rien.

Ici aussi c'est incompréhensible. Il s'agit d'un faux écosystème en fait, où tout nous ramène toujours à l'iPhone.

Tu ne peux pas te faire un univers Apple autour de l'iPad.

Je ne demandais pas grand chose, mon Apple Watch est autonome, et pourrait enregistrer mes trajets, données et efforts toute la journée, et juste enregistrer tout ça sur iPad. Mais non, elle ne le peut pas.

Pour moi tout ça est un grand gâchis. J'espère vraiment qu'Apple va se réveiller, on est en 2019 et certaines choses ne sont plus possible.

Contrairement à toi, je ne pense pas que le jack est voué à disparaître chez tous les autres. Du moins pas pour être remplacé par du sans fil.

Peut-être remplacer le jack par de l'USB-C, mais ça prendra des années. Et dans tous les cas, dans l'idéal, il faudrait 2 ports USB-C car ne pas pouvoir recharger tout en écoutant (typiquement, un long voyage) est un gros retour en arrière.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Janvier 2019)

Oui, je pense aussi qu'un iPhone autour de 400€ serait top : plein de nouveaux clients qui utiliseraient leur services payant. Ou d'ancien client qui ne partiraient pas sur Android.

Effectivement, la prise jack permet de ne pas avoir besoin de batterie. Mais il y a des écouteurs filaires avec tous les appareils 
Avoir 2 sorties pour pouvoir recharger et écouter la musique avec des écouteurs filaires est par contre à avoir. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela n'est toujours pas possible (autrement que via la recharge sans fil) 

La prise jack coûte un peu, à terme elle disparaitra pour être remplacée par une autre prise (comme tu l'as dit, sûrement via l'usb-c). Mais cela va prendre quelques années.


----------



## hugofrance (21 Janvier 2019)

Salut !

J'ai 18 ans depuis peu, et de mon côté, j'ai déjà voulu abandonner Apple, mais je suis vite revenu...
Apple, quand j'étais encore petit, c'était une marque que j'admirais, chaque produit était génial, je me souviens encore de mes premières visites en Apple Store, une grande caverne d'ali baba, j'étais sous le charme.
Les années passent, et je reçois mon premier Ipad, mon premier IPhone, le début d'une grande histoire entre la marque à la pomme et moi.

Les années passent, et en Septembre dernier, je me suis un peu lassé de mon IPhone 7 Plus, que je possédais depuis presque 2 ans.
Les nouveaux tarifs d'Apple, m'ont donner froid dans le dos, et je décide de partir sur un Samsung S9 +, que j'aurais renvoyé une petite semaine après.
Je pensais enfin à retrouver une liberté au niveau du stockage, mais rien y fait, je n'y ait pas adérer, ce n'était pas compatible avec moi, bien que je connaissais le fonctionnement des appareils sous Android, rien ne correspondait, tout était difficile...

Au jour d'aujourd'hui, c'est un passage que je regrette, j'ai finalement ressorti mon IPhone 7 + du placard, et j'en suis entièrement satisfait !

Entre temps j'ai acquis quelques produits Apple, un Macbook avec Touch'Bar, Les Airpods, La Watch, et bientôt un Ipad.

Pour les prix, apple est bien connu pour être cher, des débats on peut en trouver par milliers, si ce n'est pas par millions...
Mais personnellement, je ne me vois pas aller ailleurs, la qualité des produits Apple est Top...
Bien que je ne suis pas millionnaire, je travaille pour chacun des produits que je m'offre, et je préfère investir la somme qu'il faut pour un produit ou je sais que je vais l'utiliser à fond, et ou je suis certain de le garder longtemps.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Janvier 2019)

Hé bien bon vent. N'oubliez pas de refermer la porte en sortant, ça caille.


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2019)

Trop longs, même en travers je ne suis pas allé jusqu'au bout.
La  prochaine fois faudra résumer.


----------



## ibabar (21 Janvier 2019)

Des Airpods, c'est 24h d'autonomie et un casque avec ANC comme un Bose QC35 c'est 20h. Le vol long courrier le plus long (Singapour-NYC) dure 19h, et c'est rare de faire plus de 12h de vol. Cherchez l'erreur.
Quant à la qualité, pour une source en MP3... no comment !
Donc le jack... mais bon sans doute certains pleurent-ils encore le lecteur de disquettes, le graveur de CD ou le port parallèle des imprimantes.

Il y a des clients pour chaque gamme.
Qu'un client Dacia soit fier et content, tant mieux pour lui. Qu'il critique le client BMW ou Mercedes, soit _(je ne me gêne pas perso pour n'en penser pas moins quant aux acheteurs de ces "roumaineries")_, mais qu'il critique le constructeur lui-même en exigeant que la marque premium se mette à son niveau: là non !
*Si la politique d'Apple te ne plaît pas, personne ne te force à acheter.*


----------



## byte_order (21 Janvier 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Des Airpods, c'est 24h d'autonomie.



Contigüe ?


----------



## Ashram_ (21 Janvier 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Des Airpods, c'est 24h d'autonomie et un casque avec ANC comme un Bose QC35 c'est 20h. Le vol long courrier le plus long (Singapour-NYC) dure 19h, et c'est rare de faire plus de 12h de vol. Cherchez l'erreur.
> Quant à la qualité, pour une source en MP3... no comment !
> Donc le jack... mais bon sans doute certains pleurent-ils encore le lecteur de disquettes, le graveur de CD ou le port parallèle des imprimantes.
> 
> ...



Belle preuve d'ouverture d'esprit. cette façon de rembarrer tous ceux qui ne partagent pas une admiration absolue pour une marque fait aussi partie de mon envie d'aller voir ailleurs...

Par ailleurs on trouvera toujours des produits qui ont 24 heures d'autonomie. Ca ne change rien à l'affaire qu'il faut penser à les recharger. Et tout le monde n'a pas envie de mettre 130€ pour des écouteurs quand on a déjà des casques filaires à la qualité incomparable.


----------



## ibabar (21 Janvier 2019)

byte_order a dit:


> Contigüe ?


Tu sais bien que non, comme tu sais bien qu'il est dangereux pour ton audition d'avoir une écoute prolongée de sons (qui seraient encore plus poussés en avion pour couvrir le brouhaha)  



Ashram_ a dit:


> Belle preuve d'ouverture d'esprit. cette façon de rembarrer tous ceux qui ne partagent pas une admiration absolue pour une marque fait aussi partie de mon envie d'aller voir ailleurs...


C'est bien de former un collectif mais il me semble que malgré l'hyperbole tu es seul dans ce "tous ceux"...
Ensuite je ne te rembarre pas, je tente de te dire (puisque c'est un forum, c'est pour débattre) que tes états d'âmes sont puérils puisque ce n'est pas une situation à laquelle tu es contraint: personne ne te force à acheter des produits Apple si tu n'y trouves pas ton compte !

Il me semble plutôt que c'est toi qui voue une admiration absolue envers Apple mais que tu te sens trahi car les produits ne collent plus à TES aspirations.
En plus il n'y a pas de quoi s'énerver puisque tous tes griefs (y compris l'aspect tarifaire) ont des solutions chez d'autres marques concurrentes, et tu le reconnais toi-même.



Ashram_ a dit:


> Et tout le monde n'a pas envie de mettre 130€ pour des écouteurs quand on a déjà des casques filaires à la qualité incomparable.


Le casque peut-être mais quid de la source? et du DAC du smartphone?
Je le redis: pour streamer du MP3, parler de baisse de qualité au motif que le casque serait bluetooth, c'est de l'enfumage.
Ensuite je rappelle que l'adaptateur jack/lightning (qui permet d'utiliser ton casque filaire comme "avant") vaut 10€: https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/product/MMX62ZM/A/adaptateur-lightning-vers-mini-jack-35-mm
Et sans parler de chinoiserie risquée à quelques euros, le doubleur lightning Belkin ou le RockStar (jack + lightning) vaut 35€: https://www.amazon.fr/Belkin-F8J212...1548078075&sr=8-3&keywords=doubleur+lightning


----------



## Ashram_ (21 Janvier 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> C'est bien de former un collectif mais il me semble que malgré l'hyperbole tu es seul dans ce "tous ceux"...



Pas si seul que ça faut croire vu les chiffres de vente qu'Apple ne communique même plus. Mais il est vrai que c'est exclusivement la faute aux chinois et au remplacement de batteries 



ibabar a dit:


> tes états d'âmes sont puérils



C'est effectivement une bonne façon de mener un débat.

Mes états d'âme n'avaient pas pour but de faire pleurer dans les chaumières mais juste d'être un témoignage, parmi d'autres (ou pas d'ailleurs) du pourquoi du comment.

Mais après tout on peut aussi considérer qu'il n'y a aucun problème avec Apple puisque chacun est libre d'aller voir ailleurs. Le déni est évidemment pratique intellectuellement parlant.


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Janvier 2019)

Ce long discours est très passionnel, mais ne m'émeut guère.
L'iPhone 5C que j'ai me donne entière satisfaction pour ce que j'en fait. Je n'en parlerai donc pas. Je ne parlerai que du Mac.
Je pourrai aussi "dégager" car j'ai quelques griefs rédhibitoires. Par exemple :
Siri : à quoi ça sert dans l'état où c'est ? J'ai fait un peu joujou avec mais s'il s'agit de donner de la voix pour lancer une application ou poser une question dont la réponse est farfelue, quel intérêt ? Je suis plus productif avec la souris et le Dock !
Après le battage sur l'écran sombre, que je trouve être une sottise soit dit en passant, qui n'apporte rien sinon la mode UNIX des écrans à couleurs inversées, je préfère que mon écran soit blanc et que les textes qui s'y affiche soient noirs. Tout comme sur le papier. Je n'ai même pas essayé de m'en servir tant cette idée me rebute.
Je suis un utilisateur d'iMac plutôt "haut de gamme", non pas pour une grande performance vidéo, mais pour une puissance de calcul conséquente, surtout avec les applis qui savent utiliser le GPU. Mais, là j'ai aussi un grief. Les gammes des appareils Apple ont atteint des prix d'objets luxueux. Je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu qu'il y ait une évolution technologique le justifiant. Tout comme je ne suis pas convaincu de l'utilité de la Touch Bar des MBP. Tout comme je ne suis pas convaincu que la performance des SSD inclus dans les machines comme disque système soit aussi onéreuse que nous le fait croire Apple. Quant aux solution moins onéreuses comme le Fusion Drive, les retours ont montré qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'une solution fiable à cause de la qualité exécrable des DD. J'ai deux machines, un MBP 13" avec un lecteur CD/DVD qui me sert lorsque je me déplace. J'ai un iMac fin 2013, où Mojave (bonne évolution stable de MacOS) X a fait oublier les Sierra. Le problème est que je n'ai pas de connexion USB-C, et que je ne peux pas profiter au mieux des SSD externes qui deviennent peu à peu abordables en capacité 1To et 2 To. J'ai bien du TH2 sur mon iMac, mais ce numéro de Thunderbolt ne sait pas alimenter les SSD externes. Je me trouve actuellement devant un portable qui approche de 9 ans d'âge. Mais s'il peut recevoir Mojave, je serai privé de logiciels qui ne fonctionne pas sous Mojave. Au fil des ans, par petites touches "cosmétiques", le Mac est passé au second plan. Tout les efforts se sont portés sur l'iPhone et iOS. Mais n'est-ce pas là que la limite est atteinte ? Il y a un élément important en cours : la politique de Trump, qui est un risque énorme pour Apple.
Je pourrai continuer de faire une liste de griefs … tant sur le plan des matériels, que des logiciels, des services, de la stratégie industrielle, et de la stratégie fiscale. Il semble que le temps du pillage légal touche à sa fin. Google est entré dans une phase intense de lobbying car YouTube va devoir appliquer une nouvelle règle européenne sur les droits d'auteurs. Apple et ses compères GAFA vont commencer à devoir payer des impôts…

Mais, je ne quitterai pas Apple pour différentes raisons, l'une, la principale, est que je me demande si cela vaut vraiment la peine d'investir à nouveau, là peut-être, ailleurs sûrement pas. Je ne suis plus de première jeunesse, comme l'on dit, et mon avenir est derrière moi. Essayons donc de durer avec ce que l'on a.


----------



## lostOzone (21 Janvier 2019)

Ashram_ a dit:


> Je vais abréger ce passage, mais je suis revenu à l'iPhone avec le modèle 5S. Car à l'époque on revenait toujours à l'iPhone.
> 
> L'OS avait enfin progressé, les notifications étaient là. Ca restait bien plus cher qu'Android, mais ça décotait moins, on avait des mises à jour, etc.
> 
> ...



Juger Apple sur un produit mal reconditionné je trouve ça intellectuellement biaisé. Un iPhone 7 Plus neuf aurait eu une autonomie correcte.
Oui les produit Apple sont chers mais bon. C’est comme sur le matériel audio haut de gamme pour 5% de qualité en plus faut payer 50%, 100%, 200% plus cher. Est-ce que c’est nécessaire? Non. Chacun choisis.


----------



## byte_order (23 Janvier 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Tu sais bien que non, comme tu sais bien qu'il est dangereux pour ton audition d'avoir une écoute prolongée de sons(qui seraient encore plus poussés en avion pour couvrir le brouhaha)


Alors pourquoi vanter une autonomie théorique de 24h des AirPods ?
Et quand ils sont *déjà* déchargés alors qu'on a rien écouté depuis longtemps, parce qu'on a oublié de les recharger, en quoi devoir attendre encore avant de pouvoir écouter quelque chose répond à la protection contre les dangers d'une écoute prolongée... alors qu'elle n'a meme pas encore commencé !?

Par ailleurs, rien ne dit que le casque est forcément utilisé par la meme et seule personne durant ce temps.

Reste donc que, factuellement, vous devez composer dans un cas avec une indisponibiiité périodique de l'écoute audio pour cause de recharge des batteries, alors que dans l'autre cas non. 
C'est factuel. Y'a bien une différence fonctionnelle. Vous pouvez dire que c'est pas bien grave, selon vos usages, etc, c'est parfaitement défendable. Mais vous ne pouvez pas prétendre que cette différence n'existe pas.

Cela serait comme un partisan du filaire qui tenterait de dire que la présence d'un fil ne fait aucune différence par rapport aux casques sans fil.

Enfin, prétendre que cette indisponibilité est justifiable pour des raisons de santé, alors que dans le même temps le même fabriquant pousse à l'abonnement à sa plateforme de streaming musical sur plateforme mobile... j'veux bien que certains arguments soient pas facile a défendre, mais là, bravo.


----------



## Bartolomeo (23 Janvier 2019)

C'est vrai que c'est long ...
T'aimes les avis ? 
OK ... pour ma part, Mac et macOS irremplaçable ...
iPad hmm ... limite ... si iOS n'évolue pas dans le bon sens, je ne rachète pas.
iPhone et bah mon 6S a de très fortes chances d'être mon dernier. Leur grille tarifaire, ils peuvent se la mettre où je pense... La concurrence fait mieux et Android vaut iOS aujourd'hui...

Voilà, tu vois, on fait ce qu'on veut, y a le choix et tout ça en quelques lignes !


----------



## Roswell89 (23 Janvier 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Des Airpods, c'est 24h d'autonomie et un casque avec ANC comme un Bose QC35 c'est 20h. Le vol long courrier le plus long (Singapour-NYC) dure 19h, et c'est rare de faire plus de 12h de vol. Cherchez l'erreur.
> Quant à la qualité, pour une source en MP3... no comment !
> Donc le jack... mais bon sans doute certains pleurent-ils encore le lecteur de disquettes, le graveur de CD ou le port parallèle des imprimantes.
> 
> ...



On est pas en train de parler de 20 ou 24h d'utilisation non stop d'un casque, mais d'une autonomie de 20 ou 24h qui peut être consommée en plusieurs fois. Et puis quand un Bose QC35 est déchargé tu peux toujours l'utiliser en filaire, tu m'expliqueras comment tu fais avec des Airpods pour y brancher un câble, comparons ce qui est comparable !

Pour ce qui est du jack, tu demanderas l'avis au monde de l'audio et la vidéo si c'est ringard et dépassé...


----------



## ibabar (23 Janvier 2019)

byte_order a dit:


> Alors pourquoi vanter une autonomie théorique de 24h des AirPods ?





Roswell89 a dit:


> On est pas en train de parler de 20 ou 24h d'utilisation non stop d'un casque


Si j'avais encore un casque filaire, je m'étranglerais face à tant de mauvaise foi...
Comme vous le dites, si ce n'est pas de l'écoute prolongée, il suffit de les remettre dans l'étui pour le recharger. Je rappelle que 15' de charge = 3h d'écoute

Mais à nouveau personne n'oblige personne à passer au bluetooth: il me semble qu'un casque filaire avec embout lightning est toujours livré en standard, et pour ceux qui veulent un casque jack, l'adaptateur lightning est à 10€, il suffit de le laisser à demeure sur le casque (j'anticipe, il y a bien un pisse-vinaigre qui va me dire que ça va se perdre... ).



Roswell89 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du jack, tu demanderas l'avis au monde de l'audio et la vidéo si c'est ringard et dépassé...


Le produit s'adresse au grand public, pas aux pros du "monde de l'audio et de la vidéo". Ceux là ont un vrai baladeur, avec un vrai DAC, avec une vraie source non compressée. Et je ne suis pas certain non plus qu'ils écoutent leur super casque filaire dans les TEC, mais plutôt en intérieur dans une pièce calme.


----------



## Bartolomeo (23 Janvier 2019)

@ibabar ... là, tu te plantes par contre ... je suis entouré de musiciens et je te garantis qu'ils sont très utilisateurs de l' iPhone et se sont tous limités au 6S car c'est le dernier avec une prise jack.
Le nombre de fois où ils font écouter à un collègue des prises studio sur l' iPhone avec un vrai casque qui doit passer par la prise jack pour la qualité du rendu du son ...
J'en connais même qui en ont racheté depuis histoire de l'avoir sous la main quand le premier rendra l'âme...
La suite ? ils zappent sur Android pour retrouver cette fameuse prise... L'adaptateur, ça se perd trop facilement, ça emmerde tout le monde.

J'ai même des potes DJ que j'ai vu faire des sets entiers avec leur iPhone ... faut pas oublier que c'est un ordi qui tient bien la route pour le son. (même si c'est à 99,9 % des cas, le MacBook Pro qui est utilisé... en dépannage ça arrive ! iPad jamais vu par contre !)

Apple est bizarre ... ils ont sorti des produits qui satisfont ce type de public (graphiste et son, ils se sont placés comme proposant the matos pour eux) puis ils choisissent de leur mettre des contraintes qui les font fuir ... OK, ce qui compte c'est les ventes mais drôle de stratégie !


----------



## byte_order (23 Janvier 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Je rappelle que 15' de charge = 3h d'écoute



Je rappelle que 15' de charge c'est 15' d'attente *avant* de pouvoir écouter. Même si c'est pour écouter qu'une heure, l'écoute ne peut démarrer immédiatement alors que le besoin est maintenant, là.
C'est ça, la différence. Il faut *prévoir* ses besoins à l'avance pour ne pas subir cette contrainte.
Qui n'existe pas avec le filaire.

Vous continuez à essayer d'argumenter que cette contrainte n'existe pas. Elle existe.
Selon la façon des gens de s'organiser ou pas, la fréquence et la prévisibilité ou pas de leurs besoins d'écoute, cette contrainte est plus ou moins importante.
Mais elle existe.

De la même manière que nier que le filaire apporte la contrainte de la distance maximale et du risque d'accident dû au lien physique serait ridicule. Cette contrainte peut être plus ou moins importante là encore selon les besoins de chacun, là aussi.
Mais elle existe.

Ces contraintes s'évaluent en fonction des besoins *individuelles* des gens. Prétendre de manière universelle qu'elles ne sont pas vraiment des contraintes, c'est prendre son cas pour une généralité.


----------



## ibabar (23 Janvier 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> L'adaptateur, ça se perd trop facilement, ça emmerde tout le monde





ibabar a dit:


> l'adaptateur lightning est à 10€,* il suffit de le laisser à demeure sur le casque *(j'anticipe, il y a bien un pisse-vinaigre qui va me dire que ça va se perdre... )


J'en ai un à demeure dans une voiture. Faudra m'expliquer comment perdre cet adapteur car une fois enfiché dans la prise jack, il faut vraiment bien tirer dessus pour le désolidariser !



Bartolomeo a dit:


> je suis entouré de musiciens (...)
> J'ai même des potes DJ





ibabar a dit:


> Le produit s'adresse au grand public, pas aux pros du "monde de l'audio et de la vidéo"


Perso entre finesse et jack, je fais mon choix. Et entre étanchéité et jack, je fais mon choix aussi.
Je suis encore surpris d'un tel émoi 28 mois après la disparition de ce port.
Mais je conçois que les changements trop rapides peuvent être pénibles et parfois même de l'obsolescence programmée. Le passage au lightning avait fait grincer les dents, et maintenant on nous fait le coup du passage du lightning à l'USB-C (sur l'iPad Pro et sans doute bientôt sur l'ensemble des devices iOS).



Bartolomeo a dit:


> Apple est bizarre ... ils ont sorti des produits qui satisfont ce type de public (graphiste et son, ils se sont placés comme proposant the matos pour eux) puis ils choisissent de leur mettre des contraintes qui les font fuir ... OK, ce qui compte c'est les ventes mais drôle de stratégie !


Je pense que tu viens de donner la réponse dans ton interrogation: Apple incite le grand public à se prendre pour des pros, pas à en être réellement. Il suffit de lire les dizaines de pages sur "travailler avec un iPad" pour voir que c'est tout simplement utopique pour qui prétend à un minimum d'efficacité.
C'est le delta entre faire et être. Je fais aussi le photographe avec mon iPhone, mais si j'étais photographe et que je devrais couvrir un mariage par exemple, il est évident que ça ne suffirait pas (ne serait-ce qu'en terme de crédibilité vis-à-vis du client, mais c'est un autre débat).



byte_order a dit:


> Vous continuez à essayer d'argumenter que cette contrainte n'existe pas


Je ne nie pas que dépendre d'une batterie c'est chiant, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je n'ai plus d'Apple Watch.
*Mais je continue à m'étonner que certaines personnes se bornent à penser que la disparition de la prise mini-jack équivaut à la disparition du filaire.*
D'une part il est parfaitement possible de brancher n'importe quel casque avec l'adaptateur _(après évidemment on peut s'émouvoir qu'il ne soit plus en standard dans la boîte... et encore question de point de vue: certains diront que c'est une honte qu'à 1200€ Apple nous oblige encore à mettre la main au portefeuille, quand d'autres diront que si on est capable de mettre 1200€ dans un simple smartphone, on peut bien rallonger 10€ sans que ça nous mette en solde négatif à la banque)_, d'autre part la plupart des gens que je croise utilise les écouteurs filaires standards _(on peut là aussi débattre sur le bienfondé qualitatif de cette pratique, mais là n'est pas le problème)_, or Apple en fournit toujours en standard dans la boîte (à présent avec un lightning), sans forcer les gens à acheter des Airpods ou n'importe quel autre produit Bluetooth, non?


----------



## Bartolomeo (23 Janvier 2019)

Entre la finesse et le jack ... tu fais ton choix ???

Non mais t’es sérieux ... t’as bien regardé là finesse des derniers modèles ... plus gros, plus lourds ! 

Mais c’est un faux problème ... comme déjà dit ... on a le choix d’aller voir ailleurs !


----------



## Ashram_ (23 Janvier 2019)

C’est bien beau les adaptateurs jack > lightning et ce serait viable si leur qualité n'était pas exécrable, pareil pour les écouteurs livrés qui se brisent systématiquement au niveau du lightning.


----------



## byte_order (24 Janvier 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Et entre étanchéité et jack, je fais mon choix aussi.



C'est ballot de croire qu'il y un a choix à faire sur ce point.
Parce que contrairement au mensonge d'Apple (et repris aveuglement par certains, dont vous semble-t-il), la prise jack et l'étanchéité ne sont pas antagonistes.
Y'a moultes de produits qui prouvent le contraire depuis des dizaines d'années déjà.

C'est dommage d'utiliser ce mensonge comme argument.


----------



## ibabar (24 Janvier 2019)

D'abord le déni, maintenant le discrédit...
Je vous laisse pleurer entre vous, mais comme le port a disparu, faites attention à où vous vous enfichez le jack


----------



## byte_order (24 Janvier 2019)

Si vous appelez discrédit le fait de souligner que votre argument comme quoi le jack et l'étanchéité implique de choisir entre l'un ou l'autre, c'est vous même qui en êtes la source.


----------



## Bartolomeo (24 Janvier 2019)

Y a rien a faire ... je ne supporterais jamais les fanboys apple, Windows ou Linux ...

Le traitement devrait être remboursé par la sécu putain !


----------



## Thierry J (19 Décembre 2020)

C'est marrant, je suis arrivé ici car j'en ai marre de payer des sommes démentes pour changer de machine chez Apple. Mon souci est simplement le MacMini : J'en utilise un, (MacMini Serveur) comme serveur Média, connecté à ma TV. J'achète pas mal de films sur iTunes... et ça, manifestement, ce n'était pas une bonne idée.
Pourquoi ? Parce que le MacMini se fait vieux, il a déjà perdu un disque (j'ai réinstallé le système sur l'autre, mais bon...), il traine un peu la patte, si c'était un PC on se dirait qu'il est temps de renouveler. Et donc, je fais un saut sur le Store. Et là, mes bien chers frères, je trouve un MacMini M1. Bon, pourquoi pas ? Je vérifie, VLC tourne dessus, donc ça devrait marcher. Puis je regarde ses caractéristiques, notamment le stockage interne car je déteste les fils qui traînent partout. Il me faut au moins 512GB. La machine de base est livrée avec 256GB. Et là, ça ne passe plus : Pour ajouter ces 256GB je devrais payer 230€ !!! Ils sont fous, ou bien ? Au pif, sur Amazon, je trouve un SSD 512 GB à 49.99€ ! Et eux veulent me faire payer cinq fois ce prix ? Sous quel prétexte ?
Bref. Il me faut une voie de dégagement, cette fois j'en ai marre.
Alors si quelqu'un peut m'indiquer comment je peux sortir tous mes films et séries achetés de iTunes pour les faire lire par VLC par exemple, je suis preneur. Je sais que je peux faire tourner iTunes dans une VM Windows, j'en ai l'habitude. Mais franchement, ce n'est pas le plus simple.
Autre point, j'aimerais bien savoir où je peux trouver et ACHETER en ligne des films, autre part que chez Apple. Je reconnais la valeur des films et séries que je regarde, sinon je ne les regarde pas, et suis donc d'accord de rétribuer leurs auteurs, ça me semble normal. Je ne souhaite donc pas pirater. Mais aujourd'hui, avec les DRMs de iTunes, je suis piégé, je ne vois pas comment me dégager.
Sur les téléphones, je n'ai par contre pas d'avis. J'ai eu un 4, puis un 4s, un 5s et maintenant un XR (trop grand) que j'envisage éventuellement de remplacer par un format plus petit. Je ne l'utilise plus que très peu, n'ayant plus de besoin professionnel. J'apprécie de pouvoir échanger les contacts et rendez-vous avec mon épouse, mais en-dehors de ça, je ne vois pas trop ce qui me retient chez Apple non plus. D'autant plus que le 12 Mini, qui me séduit à priori, est doté d'une batterie misérable, conséquence d'encore une mauvaise décision de l'équipe de bras cassés qui dirigent la boîte depuis cinq ans (gagner deux dixièmes en épaisseur. Pourquoi ?)
Donc, si vous avez des suggestions en général, je suis preneur ! Je travaille aussi sous Windows, Linux et Raspbian, et je reste ouvert à tout. Sauf à Big Sur ;-)


----------



## ericse (19 Décembre 2020)

Thierry J a dit:


> Et là, ça ne passe plus : Pour ajouter ces 256GB je devrais payer 230€ !!! Ils sont fous, ou bien ? Au pif, sur Amazon, je trouve un SSD 512 GB à 49.99€ ! Et eux veulent me faire payer cinq fois ce prix ? Sous quel prétexte ?


Bonjour,
C'est dommage de quitter Apple au moment ou ils sortent les meilleures machines depuis bien longtemps, et surtout sur de mauvaises raisons :

Sur un Mini, un disque externe n'est pas vraiment gênant, en tout cas pas comme sur un Macbook, et tu pourras le payer au prix Amazon
Le prix de mini 512 Go est très raisonnable en soit, pour trouver la même puissance sur un PC Intel, il faut un i7 et un GPU dédié. Non seulement c'est cher si tu veux une petite machine, mais en plus ça chauffe et ça ventile comme un avion
Le prix du mini 256 Go n'est pas assez élevé finalement, c'est visiblement un prix d'appel pour accélerer la migration des utilisateurs vers le M1


----------



## MrTom (19 Décembre 2020)

Hello,



Thierry J a dit:


> Alors si quelqu'un peut m'indiquer comment je peux sortir tous mes films et séries achetés de iTunes pour les faire lire par VLC par exemple, je suis preneur. Je sais que je peux faire tourner iTunes dans une VM Windows, j'en ai l'habitude. Mais franchement, ce n'est pas le plus simple.
> Autre point, j'aimerais bien savoir où je peux trouver et ACHETER en ligne des films, autre part que chez Apple. Je reconnais la valeur des films et séries que je regarde, sinon je ne les regarde pas, et suis donc d'accord de rétribuer leurs auteurs, ça me semble normal. Je ne souhaite donc pas pirater. Mais aujourd'hui, avec les DRMs de iTunes, je suis piégé, je ne vois pas comment me dégager.


Tu ne pourras pas les lire autre part que dans une application Apple, comme iTunes ou Apple TV.
Tu peux acheter des films chez ton FAI certainement, via ta box. Parce exemple c'est possible chez Orange. Tu peux aussi chez FilmoTV ou chez Canal+.


----------



## Thierry J (19 Décembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est dommage de quitter Apple au moment ou ils sortent les meilleures machines depuis bien longtemps, et surtout sur de mauvaises raisons :
> 
> Sur un Mini, un disque externe n'est pas vraiment gênant, en tout cas pas comme sur un Macbook, et tu pourras le payer au prix Amazon
> ...


Oh, vu l'usage réel que j'en ai, un Raspberry Pi 4 me semble bien suffisant. Je ne suis pas graphiste, je n'édite pas de vlog, je suis juste un gars qui aime bien les films et la musique. Manifestement VLC me permet de visionner mes films (les non-protégés) et il tourne parfaitement sur un Pi à moins de 100€... alors pourquoi continuer à subventionner une stratégie d'entreprise que je désapprouve ?
Comme je désapprouve, je me sens encore plus prisonnier de mes achats iTunes...


----------



## ericse (19 Décembre 2020)

Thierry J a dit:


> Oh, vu l'usage réel que j'en ai, un Raspberry Pi 4 me semble bien suffisant.


Alors je te conseille plutôt le Pi 400, c'est aussi une super machine, même un peu plus puissante que le Pi 4. 
Et pour tes films, un Fire TV Stick Amazon à 20€ + l'appli Apple TV te sortira d'affaire


----------



## Thierry J (19 Décembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Alors je te conseille plutôt le Pi 400, c'est aussi une super machine, même un peu plus puissante que le Pi 4.
> Et pour tes films, un Fire TV Stick Amazon à 20€ + l'appli Apple TV te sortira d'affaire


Merci, mais ils ne le livrent pas avec un clavier suisse, et je n'ai vraiment pas envie de me tordre les doigts... D'autre part, pourquoi aurais-je besoin de plus de puissance que le Pi4 pour visionner un film en HD ?
Enfin, je déteste le streaming, simplement parce que je vis à la campagne, avec un internet misérable...


----------



## ericse (19 Décembre 2020)

Thierry J a dit:


> je vis à la campagne, avec un internet misérable...


Ah ça je compatis, je me demandais d'ou venait ton approche négative, mais la campagne ET un internet misérable, ça explique tout   
Moi, à la campagne, j'ai un meilleur débit qu'en ville, grâce à une antenne 4G (bientôt 5G j'espère) bien visible, pas trop proche mais pas trop éloignée, et surtout peu utilisée par les fermiers du coin, mais ça va encore t'énerver


----------



## Thierry J (19 Décembre 2020)

Soyons précis : J'aime la campagne, mais je déteste l'internet misérable !


----------



## augusterre (20 Décembre 2020)

Ashram_ a dit:


> Pour moi, leur meilleur produit actuel est l'iPad 2018. J'ai payé le mien moins de 500€ pour 128Go et il fait tout très bien. C'est, pour moi, le juste prix.


C'est sûr que vu comme ça, l'iPad classique coûte 100 euros moins cher que l'iPhone SE ! La gamme iPad est vraiment pas chère et exceptionnelle par rapport à une grande partie des concurrents, la gamme Mac s'est améliorée depuis l'arrivée des Mac M1 (en 2016 on pouvait débourser 1500 euros pour un Mac qui n'a même pas d'i3, une honte !)... mais j'ai l'impression qu'avec les iPhone, Apple prend un peu la grosse tête. 909 euros pour un smartphone sans zoom ! Et ne parlons même pas des accessoires audio : les AirPods Pro et AirPods Max, 279 et 629 euros ! Le prix des AirPods est passable, mais le prix des EarPods a baissé, bonne nouvelle.
C'est sûr qu'en baissant leurs prix de 150-200 euros, Apple pourrait vendre des litres et des litres d'iPhones ! Mais bon j'utilise Apple quand même.


----------



## augusterre (20 Décembre 2020)

hugofrance a dit:


> Bien que je ne suis pas millionnaire, je travaille pour chacun des produits que je m'offre, et je préfère investir la somme qu'il faut pour un produit ou je sais que je vais l'utiliser à fond, et ou je suis certain de le garder longtemps.


D'accord avec toi ! Mon MacBook 12" 2015 Core M 8 Go RAM 256 Go SSD tient toujours la route, une clean install de Big Sur et c'est reparti ! Bon quand j'ai commencé à utiliser ce Mac c'était l'époque où les Mac c'était de l'arnaque, mais Apple vend son MacBook Air M1 1300 euros, qui est aussi puissant qu'un i9, alors qu'avant il fallait débourser 3000 euros pour avoir ce genre de processeur ! Et l'avantage, c'est qu'un Mac se garde jusqu'à 8 ans en le mettant à jour.


----------



## augusterre (20 Décembre 2020)

Ashram_ a dit:


> Belle preuve d'ouverture d'esprit. cette façon de rembarrer tous ceux qui ne partagent pas une admiration absolue pour une marque fait aussi partie de mon envie d'aller voir ailleurs...


C'est sûr qu'un défenseur acharné de la marque Apple peut faire de la peine...


----------



## augusterre (20 Décembre 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Des Airpods, c'est 24h d'autonomie et un casque avec ANC comme un Bose QC35 c'est 20h. Le vol long courrier le plus long (Singapour-NYC) dure 19h, et c'est rare de faire plus de 12h de vol. Cherchez l'erreur.
> Quant à la qualité, pour une source en MP3... no comment !
> Donc le jack... mais bon sans doute certains pleurent-ils encore le lecteur de disquettes, le graveur de CD ou le port parallèle des imprimantes.
> 
> ...


La comparaison des voitures, ce n'est pas pareil ! Les smartphones Apple ont les mêmes équipements que chez Android et plusieurs centaines d'euros d'écart (majoritairement) ! Sur une Dacia la clim est en option alors que chez BMW on a le chauffage, et la clim trizone ! C'est pas comme si les smartphones Android étaient ce qu'ils étaient au début des années 2010 !


----------



## augusterre (20 Décembre 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Il me semble plutôt que c'est toi qui voue une admiration absolue envers Apple mais que tu te sens trahi car les produits ne collent plus à TES aspirations.


Pareil, je suis déçu de ce que fait Apple aujourd'hui (il y a un peu de bon taf par-ci par-là quand même).


----------



## augusterre (20 Décembre 2020)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Siri : à quoi ça sert dans l'état où c'est ?


Très utile pour les calculs sans utiliser Calculette, et pour ajouter des rappels. Aussi pour passer des appels FaceTime rapidement.


----------



## augusterre (20 Décembre 2020)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Au fil des ans, par petites touches "cosmétiques", le Mac est passé au second plan. Tout les efforts se sont portés sur l'iPhone et iOS.


Clairement d'accord. Ce fait est maintenant atténué avec l'arrivée de Big Sur par contre.


----------



## augusterre (20 Décembre 2020)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> iPad hmm ... limite ... si iOS n'évolue pas dans le bon sens, je ne rachète pas.


Avec iPadOS, l'iPad a vraiment trouvé une utilité.


----------



## augusterre (20 Décembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Le prix du mini 256 Go n'est pas assez élevé finalement, c'est visiblement un prix d'appel pour accélerer la migration des utilisateurs vers le M1


Zut ! Si on le voit comme ça je suis déçu... En fait c'est juste l'âne avec la carotte. Apple va donc réaugmenter ses prix dans quelques ans. Quel bazar...


----------



## ibabar (21 Décembre 2020)

MacSeries a dit:


> Les smartphones Apple ont les mêmes équipements que chez Android


Ben non... les iPhone ont iOS et sont parfaitement intégrés à l'univers Apple (iCloud, Continuity, appairage des AirPods, MàJ iOS plusieurs années...), et les Samsung, Huawei et autres ont Android et pour la plupart avec une surcouche dégueulasse, et presque jamais MàJ niveau OS.
Nier ça et se borner à des caractéristiques d'un ou plusieurs composants (comme la lentille d'un objectif ou le taux de rafraîchissement d'un écran), c'est... 



MacSeries a dit:


> Sur une Dacia la clim est en option alors que chez BMW on a le chauffage, et la clim trizone !


Là aussi c'est mal connaître le secteur de l'automobile puisque hors l'accessit prix, chez Dacia tous les modèles ont la clim de série.

Ceux qui critiquent sont souvent ceux qui n'essayent pas ou jugent à l'emporte-pièce.
L'Apple TV est très souvent conspuée - d'aucuns parlaient "du joujou de Jobs" à ses débuts - (notamment son prix, sa fermeture en particulier son port USB, et sa capacité réduite - or je rappelle qu'elle n'a pas vocation à servir de NAS). Je me suis moi-même parfois posé la question, d'autant que la mienne (une des premières V4, fin 2015 si je ne m'abuse) commence à dater.
Et puis ces dernières semaines, j'ai eu tour à tour l'occasion de tester (ou plutôt renvoyer pour remboursement un achat après m'être aperçu de la camelote que c'était): le Firestick TV, une TV Samsung connectée, le player Freebox Pop et l'usage "forcé" (grâce au confinement) du Chromecast (V2).
J'ai retrouvé hier soir mon Apple TV, et je ne suis pas prêt de m'en séparer. Si, pour une V5 éventuellement quand elle sortira.


----------



## augusterre (21 Décembre 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Et puis ces dernières semaines, j'ai eu tour à tour l'occasion de tester (ou plutôt renvoyer pour remboursement un achat après m'être aperçu de la camelote que c'était): le Firestick TV, une TV Samsung connectée, le player Freebox Pop et l'usage "forcé" (grâce au confinement) du Chromecast (V2).
> J'ai retrouvé hier soir mon Apple TV, et je ne suis pas prêt de m'en séparer. Si, pour une V5 éventuellement quand elle sortira.


Oui, je parlais majoritairement de la gamme iPhone. Pour le reste, le prix est passable voire juste comme dit dans un précédent message. En fait, Apple tourne autour des iPhones, pour faire comme la concurrence, pour suivre la concurrence comme des moutons. Ils pensent qu'ils vendraient mieux comme ça mais c'est faux ! Je regrette l'époque de ce bon Jobs (certes, on n'aurait jamais eu de flat design dans nos OS si Jobs dirigeait toujours Apple), là où les prix étaient un peu plus justifiés, et que le matos dépassait la concurrence dans la gamme iPhone et iPad. Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'Apple est tiré vers le haut par les autres marques au niveau performances et spécificités, depuis que Jobs est parti ! Jobs était précurseur ! Cook est, pour parler vulgairement, un tire-au-flanc satanique qui transforme Apple en une espèce de merde qui gravite autour des iPhones !


ibabar a dit:


> Là aussi c'est mal connaître le secteur de l'automobile puisque hors l'accessit prix, chez Dacia tous les modèles ont la clim de série.


Prenons un autre exemple : les Dacia ont des phares majoritairement halogènes, avec des diodes parfois, et les BMW ont des phares xénon ! Apple ne fait pas d'écrans exceptionnels sachant qu'ils se fournissent chez Samsung et bientôt LG ! C'est juste la puce qui change un peu la donne !


----------



## ericse (21 Décembre 2020)

MacSeries a dit:


> Ils pensent qu'ils vendraient mieux comme ça mais c'est faux !











						5G : l'iPhone 12 est numéro 1 des ventes en octobre, devant le Galaxy Note 20 Ultra
					

Selon les chiffres du cabinet d'analyses Counterpoint, l'iPhone 12 est devenu le smartphone 5G le plus vendu en octobre 2020.




					www.phonandroid.com
				






MacSeries a dit:


> Apple est tiré vers le haut par les autres marques au niveau performances et spécificités











						Snapdragon 888 : l'A14 d'Apple conserve la première place sur le benchmark Geekbench 5
					

Les smartphones Android de 2021 ne devraient pas être en mesure de venir voler la première place d'Apple sur le benchmark Geekbench 5, comme le montrent les premiers chiffres dévoilés par Qualcomm.




					www.tomsguide.fr
				




J'arrête là, c'est trop facile


----------



## Franz59 (22 Décembre 2020)

Rappelez-vous ce que disait Steve Jobs en 1998 (à la sortie de l'IMac): "c'est à la machine de s'adapter à l'utilisateur et non l'inverse".
Ca fait déjà un petit moment qu'Apple fait exactement l'inverse ! Mais comme financièrement, ça marche...
La bêtise des gens n'est pas de dimension humaine…


----------



## augusterre (22 Décembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> 5G : l'iPhone 12 est numéro 1 des ventes en octobre, devant le Galaxy Note 20 Ultra
> 
> 
> Selon les chiffres du cabinet d'analyses Counterpoint, l'iPhone 12 est devenu le smartphone 5G le plus vendu en octobre 2020.
> ...





Franz59 a dit:


> Rappelez-vous ce que disait Steve Jobs en 1998 (à la sortie de l'IMac): "c'est à la machine de s'adapter à l'utilisateur et non l'inverse".
> Ca fait déjà un petit moment qu'Apple fait exactement l'inverse ! Mais comme financièrement, ça marche...


ericse, tu as ta réponse ici !


----------



## ericse (22 Décembre 2020)

MacSeries a dit:


> ericse, tu as ta réponse ici !


Ce n'est pas une réponse, pas même une vérité,
c'est une opinion, même pas argumentée


----------



## augusterre (23 Décembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une réponse, pas même une vérité,
> c'est une opinion, même pas argumentée


Excuse-moi, mais pour ma part, c'est un peu une vérité. Les utilisateurs sont attachés à Apple mais doivent forcément dépenser plusieurs centaines d'euros dans un iPhone, alors qu'il y a quelques années, le prix était plus juste. Cependant, comme déjà dit plus tôt, le reste de la gamme a un prix plutôt juste.


----------



## ericse (23 Décembre 2020)

MacSeries a dit:


> Excuse-moi, mais pour ma part, c'est un peu une vérité. Les utilisateurs sont attachés à Apple mais doivent forcément dépenser plusieurs centaines d'euros dans un iPhone, alors qu'il y a quelques années, le prix était plus juste. Cependant, comme déjà dit plus tôt, le reste de la gamme a un prix plutôt juste.


Je ne trouve pas, par exemple le SE, avec son proc A13 qui fait jeu égal avec le meilleur snapdragon de 2021, est très raisonnable comme prix, mais surtout il ne t'oblige pas à signer de ton sang l'exploitation de tes données par Google et Xiaomi. 
Sans parler qu'un iPhone sera à jour au moins 2 fois plus longtemps qu'un Android, vu la vitesse avec laquelle les constructeurs Android passent leur tél aux oubliettes : https://www.androidauthority.com/motorola-android-11-1187307/

Bref, l'iPhone c'est de la qualité, c'est durable, c'est homogène, il y a du support quand on en a besoin, et je trouve que le prix est justifié même quand il est élevé. Bon voilà mon opinion subjective et personnelle


----------



## ze_random_bass (24 Décembre 2020)

MacSeries a dit:


> Et ne parlons même pas des accessoires audio : les AirPods Pro et AirPods Max, 279 et 629 euros ! Le prix des AirPods est passable, mais le prix des EarPods a baissé, bonne nouvelle.



Bonjour,

l’ergonomie des AirPods, quelque soit le modèle, est juste excellente avec iPhone et iPad, notamment depuis le Bluetooth 5. J‘ai essayé d’autres marques et rien que pour ça je reste sur mes Airpods pour une écoute en bluetooth.
Après, le prix des AirPods Pro est dans marché si tu compares avec ses concurrents directs en true wireless intra avec réduction de bruit active + l’écoute en 5.1, la lectures des SMS, Siri, tout ça, que tu n’as pas chez Sony ou autres.
Pour les AirPods Max, c’est plus compliqué. Pour ce prix là, tu peux taper dans un filaire pour audiophile chez Beyerdynamic ou AudioTechnica. Mais il ne vise pas ces utilisateurs qui resteront sur du filaire. Quand tu creuses dans le détail, ce casque  met une claque en terme de conception et avec 100€ de moins, ce serait juste une tuerie.

Pour illustrer mon propos, voici une vidéo de PPGarcia sur le Max : https://youtu.be/gJawpBs_FKQ

Et pour la bonne bouche, une autre vidéo du même maboule de PPGarcia sur les Airpods Pro : https://youtu.be/bsZAFhVsiaY

Bon visionnage, a+


----------



## Lancer92 (26 Décembre 2020)

Je suis malheureusement tout à fait d'accord avec le "monstre" qu'est devenu la ligne iPhone, je compte d'ailleurs remplacer le mien l'année prochaine.
Par contre, là où je reste fidèle à Apple et compte le rester tant que la situation ne change pas, c'est pour mon Mac. J'ai pu tester d'autres programmes de design graphiques sur PC et Linux, mais rien n'égale Graphic, rien à redire.


----------



## augusterre (26 Décembre 2020)

Lancer92 a dit:


> Je suis malheureusement tout à fait d'accord avec le "monstre" qu'est devenu la ligne iPhone, je compte d'ailleurs remplacer le mien l'année prochaine.
> Par contre, là où je reste fidèle à Apple et compte le rester tant que la situation ne change pas, c'est pour mon Mac. J'ai pu tester d'autres programmes de design graphiques sur PC et Linux, mais rien n'égale Graphic, rien à redire.


Je suis d'accord avec toi ! Les iPhone sont devenus moyens, mais les Mac restent des valeurs sûres, et encore plus depuis Apple Silicon !


----------



## chafpa (26 Décembre 2020)




----------



## JeffdeParis (27 Décembre 2020)

Je comprends le ressentiment de l'auteur de ce post. Mais la solution n'est pas aussi simple. C'est vrai qu'Apple fait des trucs super, et parfois aussi des trucs complètement débiles.
Un seul exemple: supprimer le port mini-jack des Iphones pour réduire leur épaisseur? C'est amusant, ça, il se trouve que mon vieil iPhone 6+ (qui fonctionne encore bien que placé au rebut) est plus mince que mon iPhone XR fourni par mon employeur...
Oui, c'est vrai, le port lightning n'est pas si mauvais, mais le fait est qu'à termes, il devra être purement et simplement remplacé par l'USB-C (thunderbolt 3, de préférence). 
Oui, c'est vrai, Apple fait pas mal de conne****. La question est: chez qui aller? Le monde PC n'est pas vraiment meilleur...

La plupart des marques PC essaient simplement de copier Apple, en plus cheap.

Je prends mon exemple en 2018: mon PC portable (ASUS) venait de rendre l'âme au bout de 7 ans de bons et loyaux services.
J'avais un peu de budget pour me faire plaisir, mais un timing serré car je devais partir en vacances, et je ne voulais pas partir en congés sans ordinateur portable, ne serait-ce que pour des raisons pratiques (bouger en train pendant les vacances) ou de loisir (regarder un film)!
Je voulais me faire plaisir en prenant un gros MBP pour traiter mes photos, faire des vidéos de course à pied, bref, me faire plaisir, prendre une machine qui dure, tant en obsolescence qu'en puissance.
Manque de chance: l'été 2018, Apple était "en retard" , et les machines qui devaient sortir en juin ne sont sorties qu'en août...
Je ne voulais pas partir en vacances en lâchant un gros budget dans une machine de la génération précédente! Exit Apple, donc, je me suis tourné vers l'univers PC. Vers Dell, plus précisément, qui propose des machines qui ressemblent à celles d'Apple, pour moins cher...

Super...J'achète donc un XPS 15 avec de bonnes performances: Core i7 de 8ème génération, 16go de Ram, 512 Go de disque dur, carte graphique 1050ti, bref, 1850 euros de dépense...Pour ce prix, je me dis que le truc va me faire 10 ans...

Dès le début, déjà, des grésillements désagréables au niveau des hauts-parleurs lors de la lectures de vidéos longues (films): obligé d'utiliser des écouteurs pour résoudre le problème!
Plus tard, le problème sera allégé par la mise à jour du bios, mais il demeure plus ou moins sensible: lors de la lecture d'une vidéo un peu longue, il y a parfois 3 ou 4 secondes durant lesquelles le son est comme "entendu à travers un tunnel", puis revient à la normale...

Puis, ce fût le lecteur d'empreintes digitales qui ne fonctionnait plus pendant des mois! Obligé d'utiliser le mot de passe principal! jusqu'à une mise à jour du driver du capteur d'empreinte: apparemment, suite à une mise à jour de Windows 10, le driver du capteur d'empreinte n'était plus compatible...

On passe rapidement sur une erreur système qui m'a obligé à tout réinstaller....(et à perdre quelques centaines de photos au passage...)

Puis des problèmes de mise en veille: avec l'ajout stupide sous windows du panneau "paramètres" alors que le panneau de configuration fonctionnait très bien depuis des années, il a fallu qu'ils fassent dans la redondance avec ce fichu panneau "paramètres" qui gère la moitié des aspects de l'alimentation, sans pouvoir gérer le reste... Mais POURQUOI avoir implaté ce fichu panneau, moche en plus??? P.O.U.R.Q.U.O.I??? Bref, à cause de ce machin, je me suis planté dans mes paramètres de mise en veille, ce qui a rapidement matraqué la batterie: comme je me trompais souvent sur la mise en veille, l'ordinateur restait souvent allumé avec juste l'écran éteint, dans mon sac, et se mettait donc à souffrir au niveau thermique: il soufflait, soufflait, sans pouvoir se rafraichir, et devenait donc brulant lorsque je le sortais une fois rentré chez moi...

On passera aussi vite fait sur le chassis mi-aluminium mi-plastique de clochard: le plastique a commencé à se délaminer très rapidement: une sorte de  couche façon "gomme" sur la tranche du PC a commencé à se décoller très rapidement, tandis que l'alu, lui, a commencé rapidement à se marquer. A décharge pour Dell, je mettais le PC dans la poche PC de mon sac Eastpack sans sacoche, pensant que cette poche spéciale suffirait à protéger le PC... Erreur...

La mauvaise gestion de la batterie, donc (d'un certain côté de ma faute, ok, ok)...a achevé la batterie en moins de 2 ans: elle tient actuellement moins d'1h, je vais devoir la remplacer...100 € de plus à ajouter au budget...Le chargeur secteur, lui, a commencé à s'abimer très vite: le cable se déssoude des 2 côtés, je suis régulièrement obligé de le tirer dans un sens, puis un autre, pour ne pas qu'il se décolle et fasse apparaître les câbles d'alimentation...Et contrairement aux chargeurs Apple, qui se trouvent partout même sur Amazon ou vite-fait à la FNAC, essayez donc de trouver un chargeur Dell compatible avec le modèle spécifique de votre PC...Dell n'en vend pas, il faut donc trouver un modèle compatible plus ou moins de sous-marque...Là encore: 70 à 100€ selon la marque...
Alors, encore envie de vous plaindre des chargeurs Apple???

La cerise sur le gâteau: le connecteur de chargeur de mon Dell XPS 15 qui a lâché cet automne: impossible de charger l'appareil, dont, rappelons-le, la batterie ne tient plus qu'une heure! Enfin si: possibilité de le charger par le Port USB-C, mais pas de le laisser sur secteur lorsqu'il est allumé: je devais donc le mettre à charger sur USB-C, pour profiter....d'1h de batterie! Pas vraiment utilisable dans les faits...
L'assistance de Dell? Je vous les cite quasiment texto: "_Désolés, votre assistance matérielle d'1 _(UN!!!)_ an est terminée, vous n'avez pas souscrit à l'assistance supplémentaire_ (payante et chère, hein, bien sur) _donc on ne peut pas vous aider, vous trouverez peut-être de l'aide sur nos forums_"...
Donc dans les faits: merci pour vos 1800 € il y a deux ans, rachetez donc une nouvelle machine chez nous!!

Finalement: une pièce à 10€ commandée sur eBay, quelques coups de tournevis plus tard: ordinateur réparé! Merci à ceux qui font des tutos, hein...

Bref, ce long laïus pour vous dire que certes, Apple fait parfois des conneries, mais que:
1. Globalement, ils me semblent plus soucieux de l'expérience utilisateur que les marques de PC...
2. l'herbe est sûrement moins chère ailleurs, mais elle est rarement plus verte, et souvent bien moins digeste.

Quitter Apple, je veux bien...Mais pour aller où?


----------



## chafpa (27 Décembre 2020)

JeffdeParis a dit:


> Quitter Apple, je veux bien...Mais pour aller où?


Bien écrit


----------



## Lancer92 (27 Décembre 2020)

MacSeries a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi ! Les iPhone sont devenus moyens, mais les Mac restent des valeurs sûres, et encore plus depuis Apple Silicon !


C'est clair; j'ai l'impression que la raison, c'est que le marché des smartphones est ultra compétitif, et Apple a choisi de tout baser sur son image de marque, alors que dans le marché des ordinateurs portables, le Mac n'est pas un concurrent direct d'un PC portable. 
Chacun propose des fonctions différentes, et lorsque quelqu'un achète un PC, il ne va pas, 95% du temps, envisager d'acheter un Mac. On achète un PC soit pour travailler, et donc utiliser les logiciels de bureautique "standards" genre Excel, soit pour jouer, alors que l'on achète un Mac pour un usage plus créatif, où l'on va apprécier toutes les applis de design graphique, de montage vidéo, etc...


----------



## JeffdeParis (27 Décembre 2020)

Lancer92 a dit:


> C'est clair; j'ai l'impression que la raison, c'est que le marché des smartphones est ultra compétitif, et Apple a choisi de tout baser sur son image de marque, alors que dans le marché des ordinateurs portables, le Mac n'est pas un concurrent direct d'un PC portable.
> Chacun propose des fonctions différentes, et lorsque quelqu'un achète un PC, il ne va pas, 95% du temps, envisager d'acheter un Mac. On achète un PC soit pour travailler, et donc utiliser les logiciels de bureautique "standards" genre Excel, soit pour jouer, alors que l'on achète un Mac pour un usage plus créatif, où l'on va apprécier toutes les applis de design graphique, de montage vidéo, etc...



Il y a également la question de l’environnement logiciel et de la vie privée: avant l’iphone XR, mon employeur m’avait fourni un Samsung (A51, je crois...): il y avait de la pub dans le panneau des paramètres!!!

Pareillement, je viens d’offrir à chacun de mes parents, assez âgés, un Xiaomi pour Noël (question de budget: 150€ par smartphone...)
De la pub dans le panneau des paramètres! 

C’est n’importe quoi!

Imaginez acheter un four micro-ondes, et lorsque vous souhaitez récupérer votre pizza, le four vous imprime un tract pour Domino’s???
Ou bien vous achetez une voiture, et quand vous passez une vitesse, votre auto-radio s’allume pour diffuser une pub pour Speedy???

Apple fait de la pub pour ses produits (Music, Apple Tv...) mais uniquement ses produits (et c’est déjà limite); apple viole peut-être aussi ma vie privée...qu’en sais-je? Mais par rapport au trou noir à intimité que constituent les produits Google, il y a un Monde! 

Est-ce que cela vaut le coût de la différence de prix? Je ne sais pas; mais j’essaie de me débarrasser autant que faire se peut de tout ce qui est Google, Androïd, etc... parce que eux, en plus d’abuser, assument d’abuser !


----------



## Gwen (30 Décembre 2020)

Ashram_ a dit:


> Je suis conscient qu'Android fait de toi un produit Google. Mais après tout, Google n'a accès qu'à ce que je veux bien lui donner, et c'est très maigre.


Je comprends tes messages et je suis d’accord avec tes griefs, mais il faut faire attention  : Google en sait beaucoup plus sur toi que tu ne le penses.

En fait Google en sait plus que l’état, que la Sécu, que la CAF, que ta banque, ton supermarché et autres organismes réunis.

Le boulot de Google c’est de recouper les informations. Celles que tu donnes et celles que tu caches. À l’aide des cookies et aux publicités glissées un peu partout Google capte ta vie, ta position donne ton adresse et celle de tes amis. Amis qui t’écrivent et partagent d’autres informations au passage.

Même si tu n’as pas d’appareil Android ou de compte Google, tu es pisté. Même si tu refuses les pubs c’est un signe qui est enregistré. Google c’est un BigBrother invisible qui guette le moindre faux pas.

Une personne utilise ton wifi, Google le sait et peut recouper ses informations avec les tiennes. Le seul moyen de contrecarrer Google c’est de lui donner de faux positifs. D’avoir plusieurs vies, de jongler entre différentes identités. Il captera toujours ta vie, mais n’auras pas toutes celle-ci.

Bref, Google est partout et il est difficile d’y échapper, même en ne lui donnant aucune info directement. Car c’est déjà une info.


----------



## iJof (30 Décembre 2020)

J'ai une Microsoft Surface Pro 7 depuis l'incroyable et brève erreur de prix d'Amazon du mois d'août… Sur le papier, c'est alléchant : un hybride ordinateur/tablette… On lit les critiques qui disent "oui mais ce n'est pas une vraie tablette" sans vraiment comprendre pourquoi… Le produit est magnifique bien que les bordures épaisses commencent à dater un peu…

Mais à l'usage… c'est à des années lumières de mon précédent MacBook. En fait, pour résumer et caricaturer un peu : Windows n'a pas évolué. Oui c'est plus joli, mais ça reste le vieux Windows de mes souvenirs : rien n'est fluide, rien n'est aussi pratique et instinctif qu'un Mac. De plus, le tactile est encore très mal optimisé, on est loin d'un iPad qui réagit au doigt et à l'œil.

Pour raccrocher au sujet, en résumé oui les produits concurrents peuvent faire rêver, mais à l'usage, il est difficile de ne pas revenir vers Apple, tant leurs produits, bien que présentant plus de bugs qu'à une certaine époque, restent de très haute qualité comparés à la concurrence. Aller voir ailleurs un temps suffit à s'en convaincre. Cela dit, certains ont probablement réussi à passer outre les défauts du système Windows à côté de macOS et y sont restés… pour la compatibilité de leurs programmes notamment, ou parce qu'ils y sont finalement à l'aise…


----------



## huexley (15 Mars 2021)

iJof a dit:


> J'ai une Microsoft Surface Pro 7


J'ai aussi craqué pour une Surface la 5 de mémoire, la batterie avait gonflée et avait cassé l'écran, un mois plus tard après avoir reçu un écran et une batterie commandé chez Alibaba je me suis trouvé VRAIMENT mitigé. Typique je suis un Mac user, je n'ai plus de iPhone depuis le 4 et je n'ai jamais trouvé d'usage à mes différents iPad (qui sont avant tout des plateformes de tests pour moi).

La surface aurait pu être le meilleur des deux mondes dans le sens ou un iPad c'est léger pratique, ca s'allume tout de suite, on peut écrire dessus maaaaaaiiissss je suis bloqué dans les usages de mon taf. Je peux pas packager des applications, écrire et tester mes scripts shell etc… Et Franchement ca aurait été vraiment sympa (si demain sort un iPad qui me propose cela, un iPad sur OSX en gros, je suis dans les 3 premiers clients). 

Bref la Surface c'est une excellente idée, réalisée à la truelle.


----------



## Tazoony (4 Avril 2021)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens de rejoindre le forum après avoir découvert ce post, en espérant pouvoir apporter quelque chose...  

J'ai acquis mon premier Macbook Pro 13" en 2018 (version 2017), avec TouchBar, 3Ghz, 16GB de RAM. Cela fait donc 2 ans que j'ai quitté Windows pour mon usage quotidien. La bête m'a coûté 3000€, ces belles machines me faisaient de l'oeil, j'ai longtemps été fasciné et j'ai sauté le pas. Précision : j'avais déjà sur iPhone depuis 2014.
Mon usage quotidien : Développement web (PHP) 90% du temps, et loisirs (web, youtube etc.).

Je suis donc passé à Mac après 25 ans d'habitudes sur PC Windows (un peu Ubuntu).

Après 2 ans d'utilisation, mon point de vue est mitigé. Alors oui c'est agréable à utiliser, c'est beau,...mais si j'avais un avis objectif à donner, c'est que je ne comprends pas ce qu'on trouve de génial à ces ordinateurs. J'ai quitté le monde PC et ses problèmes pour atterrir dans le monde MacOS...et ses problèmes.

Oui, mon Mac a déjà planté plusieurs fois, il freeze parfois, et les 3Ghz avec 16GB de RAM, je n'en vois pas la couleur. 16GB de RAM toujours remplis à 90% sans vraiment comprendre pourquoi. MacOS en fait des choses apparemment !
Il y a des moments où je pète les plombs à cause des lenteurs abominables... Des lenteurs que je reprochais à Windows.

Le clavier... 3 touches de mon super clavier "Papillon" ont sauté (réparation prévue prochainement) : le E, le R et le T. Me voilà avec un clavier scotché (je n'ai pas trouché de iScotch alors j'ai juste mis du scotch ).
La disposition du clavier, j'ai vraiment du mal (fautes de frappe systématiques) mais là c'est subjectif, je pense honnêtement que c'est juste une question d'habitude (mais vraiment, je n'y arrive pas !). Et je ne comprends toujours pas le principe des touches Ctrl, Option, Command. Autant sur PC, la touche "Windows" a du sens, et les touches Ctrl et Alt sont "historiques". Autant là je ne comprends pas...
Et la clavier de ce Macbook est tellement bruyant..!

La batterie a commencé à être faiblarde au bout de 2 ans d'utilisation quotidienne. Et là elle est vraiment en phase finale (autonomie 2-3h, et en deçà de 25% il y a un risque d'arrêt immédiat à tout moment.
Délirant...

Côté connectique, les 4 ports USB-C rendent l'appareil élégant et épuré. Alors oui je dois avoir des adaptateurs pour me connecter en réseau filaire (parfois j'en ai besoin), pour mes cartes mémoire (photo), pour mes périphériques USB si besoin, ou mes écrans. Mais bon là je pense que c'est uniquement un choix : soit on externalise les interfaces et on se trimballe les adaptateurs, soit tout est embarqué et l'ordinateur est forcément un peu plus gros.
Par contre, impossible d'avoir 2 écrans externes via 1 même port USB-C (alors que Windows sait le gérer). Je trouve ça décevant.

Côté OS/software, je n'y vois rien d'extra ordinairement génial. Un bureau, des paramètres (très/trop limités, par exemple afficher/masquer les fichiers cachés), des logiciels, des fichiers,... Une suite iWork que j'ai personnellement du mal à apprivoiser (les menus sont beaucoup moins visuels que sur la suite MS Office et le rend moins agréable et moins intuitif à mon goût... A force de tout épurer, on rend les interface pauvres...trop pauvres (encore une fois, c'est un avis perso).
Le système de fichier est difficile à organiser je trouve (habitué Windows), le copier-coller qui ne fonctionne tout simplement plus par moment (bug handoff ?), l'intégration de connexions NFS/Samba à gerber je trouve, des raccourcis clavier délirants.
Des menus contextuels remplis de textes (aucune icône dans certains menus), c'est dommage.

Pour caricaturer : dès qu'on veut configurer quelque chose autre que l'interface et les paramètres des outils Apple (iCloud, etc.), on est obligés de bidouiller (sérieux, afficher/masquer les fichiers cachés, il faut taper une ligne de commande ! Ou alors acheter un autre "file browser" !).

En bref j'ai été déçu de découvrir tout ça pour 3000€, je trouve que l'investissement n'en valait pas la peine. Il y a des choses fantastiques, mais finalement le rapport bonheur/emmerdes est comparable entre MacOS et W10 à mon sens. On n'a juste pas les mêmes emmerdes de chaque côté.

Mais maintenant que j'y suis, je ne vois pas pourquoi encore changer.
Ce qui me convainc sur Mac, c'est le touchpad fluide, agréable, réactif,..parfaitement intégré à l'OS du coup, la superbe qualité de son, le multi desktop bien plus abouti que sur W10, l'écran d'une finesse merveilleuse,...

Et j'ai cru comprendre que les Mac avec puces Intel (c'est mon cas) ont plus de soucis que ceux avec puces Apple.
A voir à l'avenir donc.

Donc je comprends tout à fait qu'on puisse vouloir quitter le monde Apple de ce que j'en ai vu (en tout cas le monde Mac).
Mais ceci étant, je rejoins la question du "Quitter Apple OK, mais pour aller où ?". À mon sens il ne s'agit pas d'avoir ou non des problèmes dans l'utilisation de son ordinateur, mais de choisir quels problèmes ont tolère.

Voilà, j'espère qu'à travers mon post je pourrai en éclaircir certains dans la question du choix de l'ordinateur.

À bientôt sur le forum !


----------



## Tellic (5 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

Témoignage qui montre que ce n'est pas évident de faire des choix dans les produits.

L'histoire du Jack me fait sourire. Mon Xiaomi Nedmi Note 7 fait 8,1 mm d'épaisseur contre 7,7 mm pour l'Iphone X de mon frère, ce n'est pas 0,4 mm de moins qui empêche de mettre un Jack, non ? Moi, je reste au casque filaire du fait que je m'en sers rarement.

Et je confirme les annonces publicitaires sur l'explorateur de fichiers sur mon smartphone Xiaomi ! Cela s'est fait après une mise à jour de l'OS et impossible de désinstaller l'appli. Oui, Apple fait de la pub comme tout le monde mais, que penser d'appli sponsorisées ?

J'ai connu les revers sous Windows et pourtant, j'y suis resté malgré les inconvénients. Ce n'est que cette année que j'ai acquis un MacBook Pro Unibody 13" de mi-2012. A la fois, je voulais découvrir l'univers de MacOS et je reconnais la qualité de son ergonomie.

Mais en même temps, j'ai des désaccords de principe sur les produits Apple. Je n'ai jamais compris la logique de mettre seulement un port Thunderbolt (et/ou Firewire pour les anciens modèles). Cela impose d'utiliser un adaptateur MiniDisplay / VGA - DVI ou HDMI. Pourquoi ne pas avoir mis une connectique HDMI plus adaptée au reste ?

Je reconnais pourtant la qualité de ces interfaces. J'avais utilisé une carte son en FireWire et je trouvais que la qualité sonore était plus au RDV qu'en interface USB. Mais de là à ne pas mettre du DVI ou du HDMI...

Je n'ai ensuite jamais apprécié que le CPU, la RAM et le SSD soient "collés" à la carte mère. Mon MacBook est le dernier modèle où la RAM est amovible. Pour le CPU, c'est rare que ce dernier tombe en panne (aucun processeur n'a lâché chez moi en l'espace de 20 ans), la RAM, un peu embêtant quand on veut en ajouter ou la remplacer. Et le SSD, comment récupérer ses données en cas de panne (hors disque lui-même) ?

Pour mon smartphone, j'utilise un carte µSD ce qui évite de charger à bloc la mémoire NAND interne et de mieux récupérer mes données en cas de problème.

Enfin, pourquoi utiliser des vis Pentalobe ?

J'ai acquis dans la foulée, un MacBook noir de mi-2007. Il n'a rien à voir avec les produits Apple d'aujourd'hui. Batterie facilement démontable et remplaçable tout comme le disque dur ou les barrettes de RAM. Mais, dernier OS supporté, OSX Lion que je vais prochainement installer. Et si OSX ne veut plus fonctionner, pas grave, ce sera Linux.

Finalement, Apple fait de très bon produits quand il le veut, mais je m'interroge parfois sur certains choix de conception. J'espère que si un jour, une puce équivalente à la M est installée sur d'autres ordis, elle ne sera pas soudée.

A ce jour pour les prix, seul un MAC Mini M1 m'irait avec seulement 8Gb de RAM mais je trouve dommage qu'on ne puisse pas ajouter un disque interne supplémentaire pour le stockage de données. Mais, optimisation de l'espace oblige...passer à l'externe.

Alors, oui il est certain que par rapport aux produits à la puce M1, mes machines sont largement dépassées. Mais, faisant pas de graphisme ou à la marge, de la bureautique, faut-il courir toujours derrière la nouveauté ? Mon MacBook de 2012 restera encore valide jusqu'à ce qu'Apple tire le trait de l'époque Intel. Mon 2007 est déjà presque abandonné, mais j'aime bien cette machine que je trouve plus solide que les suivantes. Goût personnel.

Donc, pas si simple, partir de chez la GAFAM ? Mais pour aller où ensuite ? Linux semple à ma portée mais pour les smarphones ? Mettre quoi à la place d'Android ?

Belle réflexion philosophique en tout cas


----------



## Neyres (5 Avril 2021)

Un des problèmes est la croyance établie que, ce qui est cher est ( doit être ) forcément top et irréprochable , et ce qui est bon marché, mauvais et rempli de défaut.
C'est réducteur et limitant au possible. 
J'ai la possibilité avec les moyens d'informations actuels de me renseigner, lire des témoignages sur les produits qui m'intéressent. 
Je fais le choix de prendre ce que j'ai besoin pas ce que l'on m'impose.
A part ça bonne Pâques


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Avril 2021)

Perso, j'ai quitté Apple (uniquement pour la téléphonie, je précise !) il y a deux ans quand j'ai été dans l'obligation de changer de smartphone après que mon iPhone 4S soit tombé en rade après plusieurs années de bons et loyaux services !

Rien à reprocher à Apple, mais je cherchais un smartphone "durci" à un prix abordable et j'ai profité d'une offre de Proximus pour acquérir un Crosscall Core X3 sous Android qui me donne entière satisfaction à tous niveaux (sauf pour la qualité des photos !) - et, pour du costaud, c'est costaud ! (Lourd mais costaud !) 

Plus besoin de housse, ni d'y faire trop attention - en plus, j'ai une autonomie record de plus de 5 jours ! Que demander de plus ? Android ... on s'y habitue très vite et on s'y fait !


----------



## augusterre (5 Avril 2021)

Tazoony a dit:


> Et la clavier de ce Macbook est tellement bruyant..!


C'est cette génération... A partir du MacBook Pro 16" 2019 le clavier s'améliore. Moi mon MacBook 12" 2015 a ce même clavier mais aucun problème, et toujours de la musique dans les oreilles donc le bruit ne me touche pas.


Tazoony a dit:


> La batterie a commencé à être faiblarde au bout de 2 ans d'utilisation quotidienne. Et là elle est vraiment en phase finale (autonomie 2-3h, et en deçà de 25% il y a un risque d'arrêt immédiat à tout moment.
> Délirant...


Pareil sur mon MacBook (enfin depuis Big Sur, avant c'était 4h-4h30).


Tazoony a dit:


> Ce qui me convainc sur Mac, c'est le touchpad fluide, agréable, réactif,..parfaitement intégré à l'OS du coup, la superbe qualité de son, le multi desktop bien plus abouti que sur W10, l'écran d'une finesse merveilleuse,...


Pareil, j'adore. Je ne connais en revanche pas très bien Windows, je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de l'utiliser en usage intensif.


Tazoony a dit:


> Quitter Apple OK, mais pour aller où ?


Linux ?  Non, sans rire, je ne sais pas.

En tout cas, macOS restera toujours mon OS préféré pour ordinateur. Mais à voir quand je passerai à une utilisation plus professionnelle du Mac...


----------



## Franz59 (5 Avril 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Un des problèmes est la croyance établie que, ce qui est cher est ( doit être ) forcément top et irréprochable , et ce qui est bon marché, mauvais et rempli de défaut.
> C'est réducteur et limitant au possible.


Oui... et non
Apple a toujours été chère (même avec l'Apple //) mais les composants étaient quasi irréprochables et le SAV était (est encore) à la hauteur. Les produits étaient encore fabriqués aux USA et en Irlande et c'était aussi le prix d'un statut socio-économique "regardable" . Mon Tournesol et mon cube fonctionnent toujours comme au début (j'en prends soins, il est vrai).
Actuellement, Apple (comme tous les autres) se fournissent dans les pays émergents (pour être poli) mais continu à faire payer ses devices au prix fort, privilégiant les marges aux dépens de la qualité d'antant et ça, ce n'est plus acceptable.
Vous imaginez une série 5 avec un 3 cylindres downsizé de chez Ford ? ou une Rega planar III avec une cellule ADC ?
J'ai quitté l'Iphone (après le 8ème opus) pour un Huawei P30 sans aucun regret. J'y reviendrai peut être à la résurrection de touch ID...
Pour l'ordinateur, après beaucoup d'efforts (et de temps perdu) chez Bilou, impossible de quitter Mac OS, bien que je n'apprécie que très moyennement les orientations choisies depuis Mavericks...
Voilà, c'était l' humeur d'un vieux T Rex gagné par le naufrage de la vieillesse débutante


----------



## ericse (5 Avril 2021)

Franz59 a dit:


> Apple a toujours été chère (même avec l'Apple //)


Je le formulerais différemment : Apple ne faisant que du matériel de qualité, il faut en payer le prix (déjà avec l'Apple ][)
Parce que, franchement, le clavier d'un PET ou d'un TRS-80


----------



## Neyres (6 Avril 2021)

C'est tordu comme réflexion. Dans une société capitaliste comme la notre, on reproche aux sociétés comme Apple de faire du bénéfice, d'essayer d'optimiser ses revenus, et de faire de plus en plus de marges sur les produits qu'ils vendent.
Mais enfin, alors messieurs et mesdames, je vous prie d'arrêter de regarder Apple et son optimisation financière, et aussi de lui reprocher d'être capitaliste et de faire trop de bénéfice sans le répercuter sur le prix de ses produits, parce que à notre niveau de consommateur irréprochable, on devrait répercuter , selon cette logique, notre consommation abusive de nourriture, d'eau et d'autres bien, pour les distribuer équitablement au reste du monde pour que eux aussi puisse vivre des fruits de la planète...
Hypocrisie opportuniste lorsque ça touche notre porte monnaie, mais que l'on ne mets pas en place lorsqu'il s'agit de le mettre en acte concret pour les autres .
Soyez aligné avec vos convictions pas uniquement lorsqu'il s'agit de votre porte monnaie ...


----------



## Tazoony (6 Avril 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Dans une société capitaliste comme la notre, on reproche aux sociétés comme Apple de faire du bénéfice, d'essayer d'optimiser ses revenus, et de faire de plus en plus de marges sur les produits qu'ils vendent.


Je crois que ce qui est critiqué en particulier, c'est qu'Apple fasse passer certains de ses produits communs (ou de gamme moyenne) pour des produits de haute qualité. Après s'ils font des marges de folie en produisant des objets de grand qualité, ça semble normal, le principe de la valeur ajoutée quoi...

Mais là c'est un peu comme si Roche Bobois commençait à exposer, au milieu de ses meubles en bois massifs fabriqués en France ou en Italie, un meuble Made In China avec des morceaux en agglo ou des matériaux de qualité comme But/Confo/etc (et je n'ai rien contre eux   )

Après il y a un point de vue toujours personnel propre à chacun qui concerne nos attentes pour un certain investissement, nuancés par les priorités d'achats. C'est là que le débat par en cou***es en général, parce que certains ne conçoivent pas de mettre + de 800€ dans un ordinateurs quand certains ont l'habitude d'y investir 2000€. Et certains sont + tolérants et savent mieux s'adapter aux imperfections A et B d'un produit, là où d'autres y sont totalement allergiques, mais tolèrent bien les dysfonctionnement C et D. etc.


----------



## augusterre (6 Avril 2021)

Tazoony a dit:


> Je crois que ce qui est critiqué en particulier, c'est qu'Apple fasse passer certains de ses produits communs (ou de gamme moyenne) pour des produits de haute qualité. Après s'ils font des marges de folie en produisant des objets de grand qualité, ça semble normal, le principe de la valeur ajoutée quoi...
> 
> Mais là c'est un peu comme si Roche Bobois commençait à exposer, au milieu de ses meubles en bois massifs fabriqués en France ou en Italie, un meuble Made In China avec des morceaux en agglo ou des matériaux de qualité comme But/Confo/etc (et je n'ai rien contre eux   )


Apple, pour moi, n'est pas une marque de luxe. Vous la transformez en marque de luxe alors qu'à la base ce n'était absolument pas la volonté de Jobs et Wozniak. Donc comparer Apple à Rochebobois n'est pas sensé pour moi. Si encore Apple était éthique je serais d'accord, mais là...


----------



## Tazoony (6 Avril 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Apple, pour moi, n'est pas une marque de luxe. Vous la transformez en marque de luxe alors qu'à la base ce n'était absolument pas la volonté de Jobs et Wozniak. Donc comparer Apple à Rochebobois n'est pas sensé pour moi. Si encore Apple était éthique je serais d'accord, mais là...


C'est vrai.
Là j'ai comparé avec Roche Bobois, mais ça peut marcher aussi avec des outils bricolage Parkside vs Makita. Makita étant + cher, on peut s'attendre à un outil + précis, + efficace, qui tombe moins en panne. Alors la déception est grande si le moteur de la scie circulaire de ta Makita tombe en rade en 2 ans alors que le copain tourne toujours aussi bien au bout de 5 ans sur la même Parkside  

Peut-être qu'il y a de ça dans l'esprit de pas mal de monde (et cela peut se comprendre étant donnée la politique de prix de Apple).

Si un produit est + cher qu'un autre, on peut s'attendre à avoir une meilleure qualité (je dis bien "on peut" et non pas "on doit" : j'entends par là que cette attente est rationnelle et peut se comprendre je pense).


----------



## ericse (6 Avril 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Apple, pour moi, n'est pas une marque de luxe. Vous la transformez en marque de luxe alors qu'à la base ce n'était absolument pas la volonté de Jobs et Wozniak. Donc comparer Apple à Rochebobois n'est pas sensé pour moi. Si encore Apple était éthique je serais d'accord, mais là...


Le luxe n'est pas synonymes de qualité (il n'y a qu'à voir les sacs en toile de jute au blason LV) et encore moins d'éthique (LoL ce serait même l'inverse). Et comme tu le dis très bien, Apple n'est pas dans le luxe, mais dans la qualité, malheureusement avec des ratés. 
Et pour moi l'incompréhension vient de ces ratés : le clavier papillon n'a pas ces problèmes par radinerie, il n'a pas été conçu défectueux volontairement, et il coute probablement plus cher à construire que le clavier ciseaux. Il y avait l'ambition de faire un Macbook encore plus fin sans sacrifier la batterie, malheureusement la physique a ses limites...


----------



## Orphanis (18 Août 2021)

Quitter Apple est malheureusement difficile, j'ai essayé plusieurs fois (en ajoutant une machine Windows à mon environnement). D'un point de vue hardware, certains PC n'ont rien à envier aux Macs, d'autres compensent largement leurs dotations matérielle en retrait par des prix agressifs; mais au final l'expérience utilisateur proposée par les systèmes d'exploitations d'Apple reste inégalée. Je parle vraiment de l'expérience utilisateur car du point de vue la stabilité Windows a rattrapé son retard.

Un exemple très simple : Ibooks ! Sur mon P.C qui est censé être taillé pour la consommation de médias (écran tactile que j'aimerais vraiment retrouvé sur Mac), je n'ai pu mettre la main sur aucun software, payant ou gratuit, qui arrive à la cheville d'iBooks. Comment Microsoft conçoit des ordinateurs et des software qui sont théoriquement parfaits pour lire des epubs oublie, ou dédaigne, programmer un logiciel complet pour ce faire ? Cela reste pour moi un mystère°

° Un ami programmateur m'a suggéré l'explication suivante :
 1- La philosophie de Microsoft consiste à proposer un système d'exploitation et à laisser les développeurs compléter certains aspects.
2- Microsoft au fond se fiche un peu de sa division hardware (qui est anecdotique), voire, dans une certaine mesure, des systèmes d'exploitations Windows (qui ne constitueraient plus la partie la plus rentable de son activité et probablement pas un pôle d'avenir). Microsoft regarderait du côté du big data et de l'entreprise; secteurs dans lesquels elle semble plus confortable.


----------



## smog (12 Novembre 2021)

Je me permets de placer mon grain de sel...
Je n'aime pas les tarifs d'Apple, ce qui ne m'empêchera pas (a priori) de continuer à utiliser le Mac. Pourquoi ? Parce que c'est une belle machine, je n'ai quasiment jamais de mauvaises surprises à l'utilisation, et je fais tout avec : boulot (programmation, et j'apprécie les commandes Linux et la compatibilité de nombreuses bibliothèques), bureautique, musique, 3D, graphisme etc.
J'utilise pas mal Windows (de 7 à 10, au boulot on a des systèmes 7 voire même XP pour certaines machines à programmer !)
Force est de constater qu'il y a des trucs très énervants sur Windows (y compris le 10). Des petits trucs qui révèlent que l'ergonomie est encore à améliorer pour un usage quotidien. Mais peut-être est-ce sensible uniquement pour ceux qui utilisent le plus souvent MacOS ? Peu importe, c'est un fait pour moi. 
Pour le reste, je n'ai rien à faire des iPods, des iPhone à plus de 800 euros, et tout ce qu liés à ces appareils. J'ai un iPhone 5s qui marche très bien mais mon Android Motorola que j'avais avant fonctionnait tout aussi bien. Ma vie n'est pas dans mon téléphone : je téléphone, je prends des photos, j'envoie des SMS, c'est à peu près tout (enfin non, mon compteur de vélo est paramètre depuis le smartphone). Donc pour cet usage, jamais je ne mettrai plus que de raison: ça me servirait à quoi ? Si mon 5s me lâche, je serai partant pour un Pixel 4a parce que la photo, c'est un truc qui me tient à cœur finalement (le critère de choix pour moi, sachant que si je veux vraiment FAIRE de la photo, j'ai un reflex.)
Bref, tout ça pour dire que je vois quand-même deux catégories de personnes : les utilisateurs de Mac et les utilisateurs de iTrucs.
Je ne suis pas sûr que les attentes des deux groupes (qui sont aussi, parfois, les mêmes hein) soient vraiment identiques.
J'ai testé le nouvel iMac M1, je ne comprends pas comment on peut lui trouver des reproches objectifs... Tout est tellement plus rapide, plus joli... Blender, Affinity Designer, c'est une autre dimension (pourtant c'est déjà pas mal sur mon iMac 2011 !!!). Le design ? Franchement, c'est du détail quand on utilise la machine...


----------



## Neworleans231 (12 Novembre 2021)

Ashram_ a dit:


> J'en ai marre qu'on ait décidé que si je voulais profiter d'iOS, ce serait en jetant mes casques et en acceptant le tout sans fil (qui, paradoxalement, n'a jamais autant nécessité de fils), que ce serait au prix de toujours plus de fermeture.
> 
> Je n'arrive même plus à lire la stratégie d'Apple. Avant, MacOS et iOS étaient complémentaires. Aujourd'hui j'ai l'impression que l'un sert à tuer l'autre.
> 
> ...


J'ai succombé de nouveau à iMac 21 et pour toutes les raisons que vous énoncez je regrette, en plus du temps que l'on perd stupidement pour s'adapter à toutes leurs fantaisies, je crois que je vais retourner chez Windows aussi la prochaine fois...


----------



## Sly54 (12 Novembre 2021)

Neworleans231 a dit:


> J'ai succombé de nouveau à iMac 21





Neworleans231 a dit:


> je crois que je vais retourner chez Windows aussi la prochaine fois


Dans ton cas, je me demande si le problème n'est pas lié au choix du matériel (du genre, un iMac 21" avec son disque dur lent), plutôt qu'au monde MacOS ou Windows.


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2021)

Neworleans231 a dit:


> J'ai succombé de nouveau à iMac 21 et pour toutes les raisons que vous énoncez je regrette, en plus du temps que l'on perd stupidement pour s'adapter à toutes leurs fantaisies, je crois que je vais retourner chez Windows aussi la prochaine fois...


Allons bon, tu estimes sous Windows qu'il y a moins d'impositions ? Tu es sûr de connaître Microsoft qui commence dès l'installation à vouloir t'imposer ce quelle souhaite ? Si tu ne prends pas le temps de lire les étapes durant l'installation, gare, tu seras sacrément pisté.

Microsoft c'est comme Google, si tu ne prends pas le temps d'aller dans les méandres des réglages, tu ne peux même pas imaginer toutes les informations personnelles qui te seront indirectement, non pas volées, mais prélevées et c'est bien l'utilisateur le fautif. Sous Windows, tu as bien paramétré *TOUTES* les options dans Paramètres et Panneau de configuration ?

Même motif, même punition avec Edge, donc au total pour être relativement tranquille sous Windows, il faut passer quasiment 2 heures pour cocher/décocher certaines options. Alors qui impose quoi ?


----------

